

Show HN: Startup directory listing, and PR pitch email distribution service - raksapp
http://www.pitchmantra.com

======
raksapp
Pitchmantra founder here, We created online marketing tool for tech startup,
to help founders a) Pitch their startup to 100+ top tech publishers instantly
(able to see read/view status realtime) and b) manually submit startup details
to 25 top startup listing sites - [http://pitchmantra.com/publisher-
list](http://pitchmantra.com/publisher-list)

we have just launched the product, I would love to get some feedback on the
service, any other sites we should add to the list and anything else you would
like to see more of?

we are offering 40% discount exclusively for the HN users - use coupon code -
'HN2015'

------
navd
Looks like an exact copy of :
[http://www.pitchpigeon.com/](http://www.pitchpigeon.com/) . What is the
benefit of this? Seems like it can come off a bit spammy...

~~~
raksapp
Sir, Thanks for your response.

May i please ask you, why you think its exact copy of another site, for us
exact copy would be if someone tries to copy the code or at least design etc.

Pitchmantra is designed and developed ground up, using PHP Yii and Bootstrap
3, using various APIs etc.

here is list of advantages a) publishers list are tracked on weekly basis and
updated once in a month actively \- we have browsed through 1000+ sites and
curated list of only publishers link which are active (for example Gigaom.com
is now shutdown and allthingsd is merged with wsj) b) In addition to
delivering pitch to 100+ publisher we also submit manually startup details to
startup listing/directories sites like killerstartups.com, etc and this is
again based on product and region of the startup c) By submitting your startup
on listing sites, you got good quality backlinks, SEO benefits, social media
mentions etc. d) After factoring discount of $30, we are charging only $39 for
BOTH the service (vs. other provider charging between $49 and $75 for one
service)

now, regarding your question about spammy part, we don't think so it will be
considered as spam, since all these publisher and listing sites wants startup
to pitch to them.

Happy to answer if any more question.

~~~
raksapp
also note, that the list of sites is free to pickup by anyone and submit
themselves manually (without using the software) all free of cost.

------
sandy007
Looks like good list, It will be useful for us when we launch our app in a
month.

Can I check, is it useful for unreleased/beta products as well?

~~~
raksapp
Thanks, glad you liked it. Yes, you can use our platform for beta products as
well. when listing your startup details to listing sites, we will carefully
select only those sites which list/publish beta products.

